# Buttons: crossed baton and sword with wreath



## Gunplumber (29 Apr 2013)

Could any of the supply people tell me if the buttons with crossed baton and sword with wreath for general officers are still in the system? If so is there an NSN?
Colin


----------



## Ostrozac (29 Apr 2013)

It doesn't look like they are in use. Here is a link to a hi-res picture of LGen Devlin -- and he is wearing buttons with the Governor General's lion crest.

http://www.forthoodsentinel.com/images/photos/5403.jpg


----------



## daftandbarmy (29 Apr 2013)

Gunplumber said:
			
		

> Could any of the supply people tell me if the buttons with crossed baton and sword with wreath for general officers are still in the system? If so is there an NSN?
> Colin



That last PER must have been a doozie, eh?


----------

